# Dateiendung: Partial - Wie entsteht die überhaupt?



## Bremsklotz (12 September 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir eine(r) helfen, habe Dateien zum Bearbeiten in Word und kann sie nicht öffnen.
Als E-Mail-Anlage erscheint nur ein "ATTxx.DAT" und bei einsundeins muss ich ein Download machen, da hört dann die DAtei mit xxx.doc 22.partial auf.
Nun habe ich zwar über google herausgefunden dass das eine hpf-Datei ist und als Typ: partial download file  mit dem Programm: Hotline?????

Nun bin ich natürlich genau so schlau wie vorher.

Was muss mein E-Mail-Partner tun, damit die Datei in Word bearbeitet werden kann, oder ist alles vergebliche Liebesmühe?

Bräuchte möglichst schnell Hilfe, 
Danke


----------



## Counselor (12 September 2004)

Versuch es mal damit:
http://www.ionutils.co.uk/nettel_header.htm
Wenn es nicht klappt, dann öffne die Datei mit dem Editor Notepad. Meist steht in den ersten Zeilen im Klartext die Anwendung, mit der die Datei erstellt wurde.


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 September 2004)

@ Counselor

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe das zwar herunter geladen und auch versucht mit diesem Programm die Datei zu öffnen, es kommt aber nur eine Fehlermeldung.

An Error has occured trying to launch the application, you need to change the paths.

Als Erklärung dazu:
You need to check you have the correct paths for the application you are trying to use.

Also nach wie vor "Status Quo".

Ich muss einen anderen Weg finden, bis jetzt ist mir auch noch nicht klar, wo der Fehler liegt, ob mein Chef (er ist ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen Computer und nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber das hat nichts zu sagen)  bei der Übertragung etwas falsch macht, oder ob es hier an meinem PC liegt.  
Denn wenn ich in der E-Mail versuche, nun den Anhang zu öffnen blockiert Antivir das öffnen, das Speichern geht natürlich, aber Ergebnis siehe oben.

Denn er hat schon Word-Dateien geschickt, die hier tadellos angekommen sind.


----------



## Counselor (12 September 2004)

Löse die ATT##.dat auf deinen PC. Benenne Sie in ATT##.TXT um. Schalte Antivir ab und öffne die Datei mit dem Editor (notepad.exe). In den ersten Zeilen solltest du die Anwendung erkennen, mit der die Datei erstellt wurde.

Dein Chef sollte die Mail auf keinen Fall verschlüsseln.

Hat dein Chef das Mail von seinem Firmenmailaccount auf deinen Firmenmailaccount versandt oder ist ein Webmailer im Spiel? Verwendet ihr Outlook/Exchange?


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 September 2004)

Hallo Counselor,

kein Firmenmailaccount, weder bei ihm noch bei mir (Einzelplatz-PC).
Versandt wird von seiner Seite aus über Outlook, bei mir über 1 & 1 mit Weiterleitung zu "Incredimal" und "Outlook".

Inzwischen hat er es geschafft, eine Word-Datei daraus zu machen. 
Er sagt, er hätte nun *.DOC hinzugefügt als Endung!!!
Weiß der Geier, was er  bei Word zum Speichern stehen hat. 
Normalerweise erzeugt Word ja selbst die Endung.

Also kleiner Fehler, große Wirkung und ich muss mich jetzt ranhalten, damit das fertig wird.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt, er hätte nun *.DOC hinzugefügt als Endung!!!
> Weiß der Geier, was er  bei Word zum Speichern stehen hat.
> Normalerweise erzeugt Word ja selbst die Endung.


Wenn Du am Rechner eingestellt hast, dass bekannte Endungen ausgeblendet werden sollen, dann hängt Outlook die Attachments ohne Endung an die Mail an. Die kommen dann auch ohne Endung beim Empfänger an.
Strange, aber Tatsache.


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 September 2004)

@Heiko



> Wenn Du am Rechner eingestellt hast, dass bekannte Endungen ausgeblendet werden sollen, dann hängt Outlook die Attachments ohne Endung an die Mail an. Die kommen dann auch ohne Endung beim Empfänger an.
> Strange, aber Tatsache.



Du hast recht, wenn du im Explorer bist oder auch im entsprechenden Programm, aber wenn du eine Mail mit Anhang verschickst, wird dir im Mailanhang der Dateiname mit Endung angezeigt und auch verschickt,  auch wenn du ein Häkchen bei "bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden" hast. Ich habe es ausprobiert.

Mein Brötchengeber hat da irgendwas schlicht und ergreifend versaubeutelt. 
Anfänger schaffen manchmal was, wovon die Profis nur träumen.  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht, wenn du im Explorer bist oder auch im entsprechenden Programm, aber wenn du eine Mail mit Anhang verschickst, wird dir im Mailanhang der Dateiname mit Endung angezeigt und auch verschickt,  auch wenn du ein Häkchen bei "bekannte Dateiendungen ausblenden" hast. Ich habe es ausprobiert.


Ich kenne aber auch exakt den von mir beschriebenen Sachverhalt. Reproduzierbar.


----------

